# Did Anyone Watch Breaking Bad When It Was On?



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

That was such a good show IMO.  The writers are really talented and so are the cast and everyone.  The  last show was done well, too.  Loved the song they played at the end!


----------



## Meringue (May 29, 2016)

Well, agreed, and folks I know rave on about it, so I'm hoping to view the series if and when it is repeated.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 29, 2016)

No, even though my kids kept telling me it was one of the best shows on tv.   It was on Netflix and I spent an entire weekend watching it.    Boy were my kids right, fantastic show.


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2016)

I couldn't imagine being interested in this  show so I was late to the game.  I watched one episode then two and on it went, I ended doing the marathon watch till I was fully caught up, and then the jonesing begain for each subsequent season. .  The B word is music to my ears.


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2016)

I "should" give Breaking Bad a shot as  I initially snubbed the idea of glorifying / legitimizing a manufacturer of Methamphetamine, especially one who had be a 'respectable' figure such as a high school teacher.  However, having voraciously consumed the entire The Sopranos series, and The Walking Dead(to present) I see that BB 'could' be a show I might like.     Checking later for it on Netflix.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

My eldest gave me a list of Netflix shows to "catch up on". One of the ones he raved about was Breaking Bad. Maybe tonight I'll try it out. I think basically it's a science teacher who falls on hard times and makes meth to make ends meet. Then he becomes a real dealer kind of without knowing it. Is that the basic story?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

Loved Breaking Bad!  We were introduced to it in the first season when during a vacation we put on the TV one night.  My wife said a friend had told her about it.  We watched about five episodes in succession "On Demand" and were hooked!  Never missed it after that.  I have to agree that it was one of the best shows on TV in its time, not only for the story, but the characters and cinematography.  In the beginning there was some pretty dark humor, but that tended to fade as time went on.  It really was a tragedy playing out over time.  

There is a new series by the same director called "Better Call Saul" which follows Saul Goodman (starting out before he became Saul) and I really enjoy the series.  It's run two seasons so far.  Again, good character development, but slower paced than Breaking Bad and little violence to start out.  Curious to see where Vince Gilligan goes with it.


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

I watched a few episodes but didn't like the show or the plots or the events that took place.  IMO it was just one more crappy TV series that did nothing to improve the minds or mindsets of viewers.  

I don't get why people like to watch this sort of show.  I wish someone would explain its appeal to them because it had none for me.


----------



## Lon (May 29, 2016)

I sure enjoyed the series.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2016)

I also missed the first half dozen episodes, but got hooked on the very first one I saw.   The only new TV series I've watched in the last several years.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I "should" give Breaking Bad a shot as  I initially snubbed the idea of glorifying / legitimizing a manufacturer of Methamphetamine, especially one who had be a 'respectable' figure such as a high school teacher.



I can see where one might think this, but in my view the show was anything but that.  I saw it as part tragedy, part morality play, and a show that gave a glimpse of just how violent and sophisticated the drug trade is.  For me, the fascination was seeing where this journey was going to take Walt and Jesse, seeing them change over time.  To see Walt transform over the course of the shows seasons was the real glue for me.  Walt gets sucked in so deep he can't get out even when he wants to.  A fascinating character study.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> ... I saw it as part tragedy, part morality play, and a show that gave a glimpse of just how violent and sophisticated the drug trade is.  For me, the fascination was seeing where this journey was going to take Walt and Jesse, seeing them change over time.  To see Walt transform over the course of the shows seasons was the real glue for me.  Walt gets sucked in so deep he can't get out even when he wants to.  A fascinating character study.



This is a great summary of why I think the series was so good.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> This is a great summary of why I think the series was so good.



Thanks Nancy.  I think it's a tribute to Vince Gilligan's brilliance that he could make the viewer "root" for Walt in some shows, and yet be horrified by his behavior as time went on.  I became hooked on some of the camera angles and how they tied things together, sometimes weeks later.  I remember one show in particular when I had one of those OMG moments, realizing where the floating eyeball came from in Walt's pool.  It was so powerful.


----------



## AprilT (May 29, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I "should" give Breaking Bad a shot as*  I initially snubbed the idea of glorifying / legitimizing a manufacturer of Methamphetamin*e, especially one who had be a 'respectable' figure such as a high school teacher.  However, having voraciously consumed the entire The Sopranos series, and The Walking Dead(to present) I see that BB 'could' be a show I might like.     Checking later for it on Netflix.



Thomas that's about why at first I couldn't bring myself to watch it, I just couldn't wrap my head around it.  I also never dreamed I end up having the theme song from twd as phone ring tone either, as I never planned to watch that show either.  Ah the things we end up falling for.  


Bobw235 said:


> I can see where one might think this, but in my view the show was anything but that.  I saw it as part tragedy, part morality play, and a show that gave a glimpse of just how violent and sophisticated the drug trade is.  For me, the fascination was seeing where this journey was going to take Walt and Jesse, seeing them change over time.  To see Walt transform over the course of the shows seasons was the real glue for me.  Walt gets sucked in so deep he can't get out even when he wants to.  A fascinating character study.



Yes this ^   :thumbsup:


----------



## fureverywhere (May 29, 2016)

realizing where the floating eyeball came from in Walt's pool.  It was so powerful. 

Oh dear, maybe that's not the show for me. I mean even graphic ****** situations and I'm kinda meh...but have to turn away from all but mild violence. Which amuses hubby, when we watch things like " Good Fellas" I have a book at hand to read through the gory stuff. Does anyone have a review for "The Wire"?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> realizing where the floating eyeball came from in Walt's pool.  It was so powerful.
> 
> Oh dear, maybe that's not the show for me. I mean even graphic ****** situations and I'm kinda meh...but have to turn away from all but mild violence. Which amuses hubby, when we watch things like " Good Fellas" I have a book at hand to read through the gory stuff. Does anyone have a review for "The Wire"?



I won't give anything away, but the eyeball wasn't from a person.  That said, the show is graphically violent in many episodes, so if you are put off by this, I'd stay away.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2016)

Seems most of us really got hooked on Breaking Bad.  I watched the series 3 times!  I may watch it a fourth time as it's been awhile now.  lol


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2016)

I was absolutely fascinated by Breaking Bad. I'm also enjoying the spinoff, Just Call Saul, a little less dark and mostly very funny. Anyone else watch that?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 30, 2016)

Sunny said:


> I was absolutely fascinated by Breaking Bad. I'm also enjoying the spinoff, Just Call Saul, a little less dark and mostly very funny. Anyone else watch that?



Yes indeed.  Big fan of both shows.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

I, too, like Better Call Saul but missed a lot of the shows because I just plain forgot to watch.  Going to try and remember next time.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

Yep I too am a fan of the spin-off, so looking forward to season 3 of BCS.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Yep I too am a fan of the spin-off, so looking forward to season 3 of BCS.


Is it already going on season 3?  I was thinking it would be season 2.  Heck, I don't know.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Is it already going on season 3?  I was thinking it would be season 2.  Heck, I don't know.



You have plenty of time to catch up, season 3 won't start till next year.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

How do I watch it now?  It's not on AMC now.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> How do I watch it now?  It's not on AMC now.



Hmmm, either on demand via your cable box, or streaming if you have, a roku box, stick or similar devices.  However, I don't think you can get the first season on demand


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

I only have a mini box so I don't have on demand.  I don't have a roku box or stick.  They will probably show the entire series in a marathon in the future like they did with Breaking Bad.  I can wait.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I only have a mini box so I don't have on demand.  I don't have a roku box or stick.  They will probably show the entire series in a marathon in the future like they did with Breaking Bad.  I can wait.



That's true they usually run the marathons just before the new season. Good thinking.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

AprilT said:


> That's true they usually run the marathons just before the new season. Good thinking.


Thanks.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2016)

Duh - senior moment - I called the show by the wrong name. Of course, most of you had it correctly pegged as Better Call Saul.  (Not "Just").


----------

